# Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia from Borneo - Grown emersed, with a yellow spathe fully open today. The spathe is shaped like a corkscrew before it opens. Notice the neck of the spathe is colored pink. It came from Robbey Van Hansen in Malang, Indonesia.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Cris,

Nice pics; thank you for sharing!


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

You're welcome, Roy! The pictures were just taken using a cell phone.


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

Admin, Please delete the word lingua on the title. This cryptocoryne is not lingua according to my source, Robbey Van Hansen. It's a Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia from Borneo.


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

Cryptocoryne lingua


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Crispino Ramos, did it really occur on Borneo? AFAIK, C. pontederiifolia is only known from the west coast of Sumatera. But a similarly looking species from Borneo is C. noritoi: https://crypts.home.xs4all.nl/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/nor/nor.html


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

I have Cryptocoryne noritoi from Robbey Van Hansen. I would refer you to him. He's on Facebook.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Crispino Ramos said:


> Admin, Please delete the word lingua on the title. This cryptocoryne is not lingua according to my source, Robbey Van Hansen. It's a Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia from Borneo.


Done! I wondered about that name since the plant didn't look very tongue-like to me, LOL.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Crispino Ramos, thank you, I'll ask him. The spathe of your plant looks to me really like pontederiifolia.


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

LOL, Thanks Michael. Somebody might think my tongue looks like a pontederiifolia.


----------

